# Tubos from Playa del Carmen



## dennissaysthis (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought these romeo y julieta 2 tubos in partagas in playa del carmen on 5th avenue. I notice a whiteish substance on some of the sticks when I open up the tubos. It whipes off. Does anyone know what it is? Are these legit? I doubt they would fake tubos.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

possibly mold.


J.


----------



## dennissaysthis (Aug 28, 2013)

I found this. Does this make sense?

ANSWER
Rejoice! To find white powdery spots is a good sign that your cigars are aging beautifully. The appearance of these white spots, called bloom or plume, means that the essential oils contained in the tobacco have come to the surface of the cigar. They are easily brushed off.

However, if the spots are blue/green, fuzzy and leave a stain when you brush them off, the spots are probably mold. Mold is a damaging fungus that results from storing cigars in too high humidity and will ruin the taste of your cigars. In this case, separate the affected cigars from the others and clean your humidor. Leave your cigars outside the humidor for a few days until you are sure that the mold growth has stopped. It is important to bring down the humidity inside the humidor before placing the cigars in it again.

If the mold appears to be just on the surface of the wrapper and has not spread to the interior, the taste may not be affected.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

there is white mold as well.

fresh cigars don't bloom or plume. it takes years.


J.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

dennissaysthis said:


> I found this. Does this make sense?
> 
> ANSWER
> Rejoice! To find white powdery spots is a good sign that your cigars are aging beautifully. The appearance of these white spots, called bloom or plume, means that the essential oils contained in the tobacco have come to the surface of the cigar. They are easily brushed off.
> ...


That however is mold.... Plume is a fine dusting... Like if you rolled the cigar in a pile of blow... It has a slight sparkle as well... Simply put your cigar will just look dusty..

Mold grows in patches and inconsistent specks.. Wet cedar.. Such as what's inside tubos can promote mold..

Sorry for the bad news.
Your cigars are still good to smoke after you wipe them down... If its in the foot toss it.


----------

